# Trains for Tots



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

On another message board I found out about a program run by the Ohio Valley Lines Model Railroad club in Pittsburgh called "Trains for Tots".

They take donated HO train stuff (used or new), fix it up and put together train sets with train, track, and transformer to give to needy kids.

I just found out about it and am donating a bunch of cars I was going to sell on ebay along with some excess track I have.

Sounds like a great program to me.

Here's a link to the program:
http://m-chilson.wix.com/ohiovalleylines#!trains-for-tots


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

I love the sound of this. I have some real nice HO stuff I'd like to contribute. I went to their website and attempted an email to ask for mailing address but the email wouldn't work unless I'm a logged on member. Since I live in Oregon, don't think I'll be joining any time soon:laugh: Any help on this would be appreciated.

regards, Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

skooksteve said:


> I love the sound of this. I have some real nice HO stuff I'd like to contribute. I went to their website and attempted an email to ask for mailing address but the email wouldn't work unless I'm a logged on member. Since I live in Oregon, don't think I'll be joining any time soon:laugh: Any help on this would be appreciated.
> 
> regards, Steve


Steve did you click the contact us link?


http://m-chilson.wix.com/ohiovalleylines#!contact-us


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

Clicked contact us, filled out form, clicked send, no workee. I'm a retired computer technician. I don't think it's user error.

However.... retired being the operative word, perhaps a senior moment was involved


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I found out about it on the Tyco Collectors' Forum. A guy by the name of R B Turner (his screen Name also) is a contact. 

Here's the link: http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/default.asp

You can view the forum without being a member.

Look for this thread under General HO Train Discussions/The Trading Post: Anyone Need Track?

A discussion about the project starts about half way down the thread.

To PM RB you do have to join the board and post several messages before you can PM.

Just go into the Introduce Yourself thread and post and then reply to yourself until you get the PM priveledge.

Or post a thread about the Trains for Tots program in the General Forum and I'm sure RB will
reply to it.

I know its seems like a round about way to get the information, but I found out about it in a round about way, too.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's an easier way to get info.

Click on the Trains for Tots on the menu bar at the top of the page, then scroll down to the bottom of the information frame to the left of the pictures. At the bottom is a contact with a phone # and email along with a mailing address of the club.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DavefromMD said:


> Here's an easier way to get info.
> 
> Click on the Trains for Tots on the menu bar at the top of the page, then scroll down to the bottom of the information frame to the left of the pictures. At the bottom is a contact with a phone # and email along with a mailing address of the club.


I did that and don't see what your saying should be there?
I do see a telephone number up top?

Are you signed up there maybe you see different then non members?


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help, Dave. I'm having the same problem as Ed with seeing the contact info as you described it. I think I'll just use that phone number at the top of the web page and give them a call tomorrow.

Also, that Tyco forum looks very interesting. Thanks for that link.


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

please nobody take this the wrong way, but all the ladders, grab irons brake wheels etc will get broken    I am always so cautious about not breaking anything, I hope all those are like Bachmann life like model power train set quality stuff so they don't break, no offense at all, but I hope they enjoy those trains (throwing them in the wall doesn't count)


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

skooksteve said:


> Thanks for your help, Dave. I'm having the same problem as Ed with seeing the contact info as you described it. I think I'll just use that phone number at the top of the web page and give them a call tomorrow.
> 
> Also, that Tyco forum looks very interesting. Thanks for that link.


On that page, you have to scroll down to see the contact information. The scroll bar is this orange dot to the right of the text (in the right pane).

Thanks for posting this. I have couple of HO cars that I can donate.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

No I'm not a member. Maybe I'm doing a poor job of describing what needs to be done. Let me try describing it another way.

After clicking on the "Trains for Tots" button you should see pictures on the right and text on the left. There is a dot at the top right of the text. Slide this dot down to see more of the description to see the contact and address.

If that fails the contact is Bob Evans,
email: [email protected]


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

son of a gun. Who would have thought that little orange ball was the slider for a scroll bar. Thanks all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't notice that either. 

Your right you should have been more specific.


----------

